# New cheesecake leak found 6.7.2233



## ztkryan (Jan 7, 2012)

Just found a new cheesecake leak 6.7.2233

Download Link: http://www.filefactory.com/file/5fgqamqc5g4j/n/Blur_Version_5_9_905_XT875_Verizon_en_US_zip

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ordiesep88 (May 17, 2012)

Let us know whats up dude. Differences between 6.7.2231

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ztkryan (Jan 7, 2012)

ordiesep88 said:


> Let us know whats up dude. Differences between 6.7.2231
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Will do I will post the file link once its done uploading

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ztkryan (Jan 7, 2012)

So far just looking at file sizes 6.7.2231 is 304MB and 6.7.2233 is 323MB

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

I just discovered Hulu complains of no DRM support in 2231, so maybe 2233 includes that? Good thing I don't use my Bionic for Hulu.


----------



## ztkryan (Jan 7, 2012)

Most notable changes between 6.7.2231 and 6.7.2233:

Many moto apk changes
Framework changes
Webtop DRM support added

File is 85% uploaded


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

I installed this last night and it's awesome so far. But i have been seeing that the upgrade upped the clockspeed to 1.2ghz but on my phone I'm still at 1ghz with no option to go higher with ROM toolbox or setcpu. Anyone have any insight into why i can't get 1.2?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

nivag said:


> I installed this last night and it's awesome so far. But i have been seeing that the upgrade upped the clockspeed to 1.2ghz but on my phone I'm still at 1ghz with no option to go higher with ROM toolbox or setcpu. Anyone have any insight into why i can't get 1.2?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Same here

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Same here


Hmm how did you go about installing the update? I fzx to 902, then ota 905, root, then used cheesecake to download and upgrade. I'm wondering if maybe its because of using cheesecake for the ota as opposed to manually installing in recovery.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ElTimablo (Apr 11, 2012)

Can we use cheesecake to continue receiving updates to the leak?


----------



## bigtex52 (Oct 24, 2011)

ElTimablo said:


> Can we use cheesecake to continue receiving updates to the leak?


 Sure, provided you are still running a Bionic on GB. Cheesecake doesn't run right on ICS.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

nivag said:


> Hmm how did you go about installing the update? I fzx to 902, then ota 905, root, then used cheesecake to download and upgrade. I'm wondering if maybe its because of using cheesecake for the ota as opposed to manually installing in recovery.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


I downloaded the file from XDA, removed CWR, temp unrooted with voodoo and flashed in stock recovery. Rerooted with voodoo. Reran touch bootstrap and all is well

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I downloaded the file from XDA, removed CWR, temp unrooted with voodoo and flashed in stock recovery. Rerooted with voodoo. Reran touch bootstrap and all is well


Were you on.905 to begin with? And after doing that ate you now clocked at 1.2?
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

nivag said:


> Were you on.905 to begin with? And after doing that ate you now clocked at 1.2?
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


You HAVE to be on 905. And no, I didn't get the 1.2ghz that some are reporting

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay, installed CM9 for the ICS leak. Flashed just fine, booted fine. Had 4g immediately.

Down sides: No torch.apk and the option in notification pulldowns was greyed out. Face Unlock was also non-functional, which both lead me to believe that the camera is not fully functional, since the torch functionality is based on the camera app and permissions

No big deal, just reboot into recovery and restore my ICS Backup, right?

WRONG!!! Failed to restore /system on both nandroid backups I had made. Thankfully, the FXZ to .902, OTA to .905 worked like a charm! I had also edited the .xml file to NOT delete/overwrite emmc (Internal SDCard) because I rather LIKE keeping my internal SDCard intact when I FXZ.

Applying the .905 update now. When it reboots, I will root with motofail, save root with Voodoo, and install the 223.3 instead of the 223.1 that I had previously been running. Hopefully things like MotoPrint have been fixed. Not that I expect to be using my printer from my phone, but I'd like it to work, even if I never use it.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh, but on the up side, Google Chrome Beta worked flawlessly.


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

the stock ics runs beautifully, already oc'd to 1200 by default. just need some debloating.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't get 1.2 ghz. I'm still at 1 ghz


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I don't get 1.2 ghz. I'm still at 1 ghz


can anyone give insight into why our phones are only reporting 1.2ghz? was there something that was done differently than the people at 1.2. Im thinking it may have to do with being rooted on .905 before upgrading to the leak. I downloaded and installed the leak with cheesecake from .905 if it makes a diffidence.


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

nivag said:


> Yes i have done all that and was on .905 I just wanted to try and figure out why we are not getting 1.2 when most people seem to be. Granted the phone runs great without it just wouldnt mind the extra 200mhz.
> 
> can anyone give insight into why our phones are only reporting 1.2ghz? was there something that was done differently than the people at 1.2. Im thinking it may have to do with being rooted on .905 before upgrading to the leak. I downloaded and installed the leak with cheesecake from .905 if it makes a diffidence.


well what i did was fxz back to 902, update to 905 from phone, then booted into stock recovery and flashed 2233 and used the new ics root method to achieve root.
rom toolbox shows the phone already at 1200mhz.


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

envizion said:


> well what i did was fxz back to 902, update to 905 from phone, then booted into stock recovery and flashed 2233 and used the new ics root method to achieve root.
> rom toolbox shows the phone already at 1200mhz.


Thanks i will try and fzx back to.902 later tonight and do it the way you did and see of I'm at 1.2ghz. I'll post my results later.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

Wonder WTF is happening. I was rooted on 905 instead of rooting AFTER installing


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> rawr!


I did the same as you pooka, kept root with ota rootkeeper, and I'm at 1ghz max.

Thanks for the cm9 mini review, I have the zip ready to flash, but I might wait to see what else pops up.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrlolli (Mar 15, 2012)

nivag said:


> Yes i have done all that and was on .905 I just wanted to try and figure out why we are not getting 1.2 when most people seem to be. Granted the phone runs great without it just wouldnt mind the extra 200mhz.
> 
> can anyone give insight into why our phones are only reporting 1.2ghz? was there something that was done differently than the people at 1.2. Im thinking it may have to do with being rooted on .905 before upgrading to the leak. I downloaded and installed the leak with cheesecake from .905 if it makes a diffidence.


I dont think thats the case...i fxz'ed to 902, did the ota to 905, then installed the leak and then i finally rooted, and i am at 1 ghz max

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

mrlolli said:


> I dont think thats the case...i fxz'ed to 902, did the ota to 905, then installed the leak and then i finally rooted, and i am at 1 ghz max


I actually just restored and installed the same way as you just to see if it made a difference but alas it did not, in still at 1ghz.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## secoleman82 (Jul 27, 2011)

Had a few options where to post, but I chose here. When I check these forums I expect to see progress, not speculation. I mean what are we all here for, the latest and greatest right? Assuming we all know what we're doing (wipe wipe wipe) let's talk about where we can go with this kernel. I've been runninig cm9 4.0.4 almost flawlessly for over a day now and it's more than you wished it was on .905, with room for improvement. So let's get with the program, and focus on the future of the BIONIC!


----------



## mrlolli (Mar 15, 2012)

secoleman82 said:


> Had a few options where to post, but I chose here. When I check these forums I expect to see progress, not speculation. I mean what are we all here for, the latest and greatest right? Assuming we all know what we're doing (wipe wipe wipe) let's talk about where we can go with this kernel. I've been runninig cm9 4.0.4 almost flawlessly for over a day now and it's more than you wished it was on .905, with room for improvement. So let's get with the program, and focus on the future of the BIONIC!


Although i agree with you, we are also here to help each other solve problems and answer each other's questions, and right now the question at hand is why some people are 1 ghz and others are bumped up to 1.2 ghz. If you know why this is happening, please let us know so we can stop 'speculating'.


----------



## gobi42 (Feb 28, 2012)

I was on rooted stock .905 used voodoo to keep root flashed .2223 and used voodoo do restore root and IM running 1.2Ghz

Also where are u guys finding cm9 for the I've leak

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWikI


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

secoleman82 said:


> Although i agree with you, we are also here to help each other solve problems and answer each other's questions, and right now the question at hand is why some people are 1 ghz and others are bumped up to 1.2 ghz. If you know why this is happening, please let us know so we can stop 'speculating'.


Excellent reply. And figuring out the speed issues between different phones IS progress. It's not always just about churning out new builds, whether they work or not. Sometimes it's about fixing minor annoyances.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ElTimablo (Apr 11, 2012)

Are there any other hosts with the leak on them? Filefactory caps their free downloads at 50 KB/s.


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

secoleman82 said:


> Had a few options where to post, but I chose here. When I check these forums I expect to see progress, not speculation. I mean what are we all here for, the latest and greatest right? Assuming we all know what we're doing (wipe wipe wipe) let's talk about where we can go with this kernel. I've been runninig cm9 4.0.4 almost flawlessly for over a day now and it's more than you wished it was on .905, with room for improvement. So let's get with the program, and focus on the future of the BIONIC!


there isn't much to speculate. it will simply enable hw acceleration and fill in the missing features on current cm/aokp roms, just like how everything is working on the ics leak.


----------



## bhp117 (Jan 14, 2012)

seems to me that eveyone flashing the ics leak 
so i 'm wondering is anyone on 905 still checking cheesecake for more leaks
to bad i'm on ics leak also otherwise i'll looking for more leaks


----------



## ztkryan (Jan 7, 2012)

bhp117 said:


> seems to me that eveyone flashing the ics leak
> so i 'm wondering is anyone on 905 still checking cheesecake for more leaks
> to bad i'm on ics leak also otherwise i'll looking for more leaks


My bionic is my second phone so I am leaving it on 905 for now so I can cheesecake troll

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bhp117 (Jan 14, 2012)

ztkryan said:


> My bionic is my second phone so I am leaving it on 905 for now so I can cheesecake troll
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


nice 
please post any new leaks
thanx in advance


----------

